# NASA fire suppression



## ICE (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2018)

Neat


----------



## jar546 (Oct 6, 2018)

That was really cool.


----------



## Msradell (Oct 6, 2018)

Interesting fact is that all the water used to see blasting under the launch of the Saturn V rockets wasn't for cooling the launchpad or anything like that, it was actually for noise suppression.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2018)

one way to clean a launch pad


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> one way to clean a launch pad


And pollute the bay....RP-1 (kerosene)


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2018)

I am sure that government has more than adequate resources to ensure the contaminants don't reach the bay


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> I am sure that government has more than adequate resources to ensure the contaminants don't reach the bay


want'a bet...


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 11, 2018)

It would be hard to bet when we are on the same page (for once , anyway)


----------

